# Horse meat anyone.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So this will probably be directed more towards members that may be in Italy, Germany, Russia, Canada, etc... Basically not in America. Does anyone feed their dogs horse meat. I have been supplementing the three dogs diet with raw meat for a while now. I have been grinding beef but I am almost out of beef. I will use deer, rabbit, and possibly squirrel now that their all in season. However, while talking with my brother today he mentioned that instead of buying a cow and processing I could buy a horse for $50.00-$75.00 and come out with 300-400 pounds of meat. Horse meat for whatever reason seems to be taboo here so am very unfamiliar with it. Although what I have read it is a lot leaner meat than beef. So does anyone have thoughts or experience feeding horse meat.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe some states have laws against slaughtering or even possessing horse products.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nigel said:


> I believe some states have laws against slaughtering or even possessing horse products.


I wouldl certainly check with proper authorities before I done anything. However, I think the laws simply state that it is illegal to slaughter horses with intent to sell meat for human consumption. Same as possessing horse meat. Illegal if possession is for the sale for human consumption.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Having owned and loved a horse.....I just can't even....


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I guess it would depend on the source. The local hunt club used to take donations of horses to feed to the hounds. I don't have an issue with it as long as they are treated and euthanized humanely.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I think its so taboo because they are considered pets, like dogs and cats. 
As a horse lover, rider, and future owner, i can't even imagine......

Although I have no idea where you will get a horse for $50-$75... and where to process it or anything unless you do it yourself, where do you live? is it legal? I live in Canada and honestly no one eats horse, or feeds it to dogs, in my opinion, not even sure if its legal. 

any horse worth $50-$75 would be extremely skinny and malnourished, with possible diseases, not sure how much meat you could get off a skinny horse, depending on the size. where would you acquire the horse? 

not sure if I answered any questions, or asked too many of my own. but In my opinion, with little research, it would be probably just be safer too feed cow and other meat


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just NO! My horses are my pets. I would no sooner feed horse meat than I would dog meat.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Emotionally I could NOT handle buying a horse to have it slaughtered for dog food!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Abhorrent!!!!!! 

But, as mentioned above, it was common in hunt clubs (fox hunting) that when horses were put down they were used for meat for the pack of fox hounds - and once upon a time Alpo even sold canned horse meat for dogs (I vaguely remember seeing it on the shelves as a kid - anything that said "horse" I noticed!)

Even horses in the kill pens are sold off for hundreds of dollars..... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


Lee


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I understand peoples opinions on horses. I myself have never owned or ridden horses so I look at them as another farm animal. This is just an idea. If I can find another cow that can be gotten cheap that is my first choice. Or if I wind up getting a couple deer. basically the horses that go through the local sale barns where I'm at are older horses that can no longer be ridden, or horses that are too wild to be ridden. Basically horses no one wants. I have seen adult horses go as cheap as $30.00. People around here aren't moving expensive horses. Just an idea.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

One of my horses is 25 years old. She currently has cellulitis. The vet has been out four times this week to give her IV antibiotics. She is costing me more than she is worth. She's nothing, but a glorified lawn ornament. But, she is my lawn ornament. If she dropped dead tomorrow, I still wouldn't give her to you to feed to your dogs - not for a million dollars.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think in the old days, elderly horses were sent to the glue factory, the slaughter house. And dog food was basically horse meat. Nothing wrong with that. Horses were not pets, they were utilitarian. When they could no longer work on the farm or hauling buggies, wagons, etc, they were put down. If a horse broke a leg -- if any horse breaks a leg, you put it down. It is far more humane to put the animal down then to let it suffer. And after it is dead, it is meat. It does not change the fact that you named it and loved it. The body is meat and it should not be wasted -- that is worse in my opinion than using that meat for dogs.

Farm families didn't want to eat their horses. Dogs do not have these reservations, and it just make sense to do so.

If you are considering a good source of raw food, think about freezer-beef. When milk cows can no longer get up, they will be killed and the meat is fine. It is not the typical beef that you buy, beef-cattle are different breeds, and are usually harvested young, once they reach full-size. Freezer beef are dairy cattle, jersey and holsteins usually, and they will be older. But they will be fine for canine consumption. 

People who farm name their hogs, and cows too. Their milk cow and the calves they raise are named and are kind of like family too. Some farmers think cows are smarter than horses. But we have no problem eating beef. And chickens, people keep them for pets, and rabbits. 

Horses are intelligent creatures with personalities. But so do other creatures. I don't know. The repulsion people have when it comes to harvesting the meat from a horse that is going to die, for dogs, from dog-people, I just don't understand.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> One of my horses is 25 years old. She currently has cellulitis. The vet has been out four times this week to give her IV antibiotics. She is costing me more than she is worth. She's nothing, but a glorified lawn ornament. But, she is my lawn ornament. If she dropped dead tomorrow, I still wouldn't give her to you to feed to your dogs - not for a million dollars.


Well, I suppose you can put her in a hole and let the worms do their thing. My thing is that death separates the spirit of a critter from the shell of a critter. Once you see the light of life go out of the eyes of a critter you loved, the shell is just a shell. I always just let the vet take care of the body. I can't imagine skinning the body and feeding the meat to anything. But then, burying or incinerating or stuffing the body are all something I don't like dwelling on either.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sorry. I love horses. I am on the lookout right now for my first horse to own. Been riding my entire life. Not a great rider, but a decent rider. 

They are amazing animals. Truly. 

But their life is no less important than a cow, or a chicken or a pig. But we as American do not see them as food, so their use as such freaks us out. 

But they are the same as cows. And as long as they had a good life and are slaughtered humanely, what's the difference? 

But please be careful. Most vets don't treat them as animals that may go for slaughter, so they use medications that have a longer "half life". Antibiotics/steroids. Stuff like that, may still be in the muscle if given. There are very clear guidelines on medications that are allowed to be used in animals meant for consumption and how long before slaughter they can be given.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Suzy25 said:


> I think its so taboo because they are considered pets, like dogs and cats.
> As a horse lover, rider, and future owner, i can't even imagine......
> 
> Although I have no idea where you will get a horse for $50-$75... and where to process it or anything unless you do it yourself, where do you live? is it legal? I live in Canada and honestly no one eats horse, or feeds it to dogs, in my opinion, not even sure if its legal.
> ...


Last I read, Canada was number 3 in the production of horse meat, mostly for export to the EU, but also some is used domestically. We had a big blow up here about our wild horses being rounded up and the sent to Canadian slaughter houses. Us facilities were closed down back in 06 I think, but some are pushing for legislation to reopen. Strange stuff, never knew this was a thing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it comes down to people think of them as pets, like a dog or cat. Many years ago it was different. Most people are not going to have a cow for a pet, so there would be a difference I suppose. 

For the price you named I doubt the horse is healthy, which means any meat would most likely not be something you want your dogs to have. 

I work in the garbage industry and we supply dumpsters. About two weeks ago someone called for what we call a 30 yard roll off. That is my department but another girl took the call, we always ask what they are putting in it because of weight. All the guy kept saying was he needed something for a lot of weight. After 5 minutes or so he finally said that he needed it for a bunch of dead horses from a farm. By law we can't take that because it's not allowed in the landfills. Not one of us in all the years we have been in the industry have ever had a call like that. I couldn't help but to think that some kind of disease must have hit the farm to have that many dead horses.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Suzy25 said:


> Although I have no idea where you will get a horse for $50-$75... and where to process it or anything unless you do it yourself, where do you live? is it legal? I live in Canada and honestly no one eats horse, or feeds it to dogs, in my opinion, not even sure if its legal.
> 
> any horse worth $50-$75 would be extremely skinny and malnourished, with possible diseases, not sure how much meat you could get off a skinny horse, depending on the size. where would you acquire the horse?
> 
> not sure if I answered any questions, or asked too many of my own. but In my opinion, with little research, it would be probably just be safer too feed cow and other meat



actually, in many places there are horses that people are willing to just give away. Earlier this spring, someone traded a mother and foal for fishing equipment. 

If you go to the auction, you can get horses for pennies a pound in some areas. And,no, not old worn down horses. Simply from people who don't want to care for them anymore. Less than $100 would be a stretch but definitely for cheaper than you can buy cattle. For a while, people in some areas were simply turning horses loose because they wouldn't be worth hauling to auction because so many were available. My neighbor just bought a young quarter horses for his kids for $150.

The biggest thing is that to many people horse = pet. It's simply a mind thing. Many people feel the same way about pigs. Pigs are wonderful intelligent pets for many people. I know people who don't eat chicken because they have chicken for pets. etc etc


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ccwoodcox, the biggest problems you are going to run into is 1) finding a place to butcher horse, even for dog food consumption and 2) finding a horse that hasn't been given the usual medications and vaccines that would still be in the body and possibly be bad for your dog. The rules regarding medications for an animal that is intended for consumption by another animal or human is very different than an animal that is not. 

I'd ask this, what are you feeding currently? beef is actually one of the most expensive meats when it comes to dog food. What others are you feeding? You need at least 4 to have a non-supplemented diet. 

Have you checked into local co-ops in your area so that you can take advantage of bulk prices? Talked to local groceries about ordering in bulk from them? Talked to local slaughterhouses about getting scraps? Made friends with local hunters? Posted ads asking for old meat from those cleaning out their freezers before adding in a new years haul from hunting or farming?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't think I could feed horse meat to my dogs. I ride and own a horse. Even if I could emotional detach enough to feed it I'd be worried about the meat itself. Like Gsdsar mentioned, horses are not treated like animals that will later be consumed. If you are looking to feed your dogs healthy meat then horse meat would be very questionable IMO. You will have no idea what drugs have been given to the horse over the years.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

selzer said:


> Well, I suppose you can put her in a hole and let the worms do their thing. My thing is that death separates the spirit of a critter from the shell of a critter. Once you see the light of life go out of the eyes of a critter you loved, the shell is just a shell. I always just let the vet take care of the body. I can't imagine skinning the body and feeding the meat to anything. But then, burying or incinerating or stuffing the body are all something I don't like dwelling on either.


She won't go into a hole. To each his own. But you would be perfectly OK with a dog you have loved for years being skinned and eaten after it dies? My horses are the same to me. I could never allow that to happen to one of my pets.

For those who have never been owned by a horse, I don't think you comprehend the intimate relationship between people and their horses. I like cows fine, but I have never interacted with a cow as I have a horse. It is a deep bond and one I am not willing to allow a dog to eat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> She won't go into a hole. To each his own. But you would be perfectly OK with a dog you have loved for years being skinned and eaten after it dies? My horses are the same to me. I could never allow that to happen to one of my pets.
> 
> For those who have never been owned by a horse, I don't think you comprehend the intimate relationship between people and their horses. I like cows fine, but I have never interacted with a cow as I have a horse. It is a deep bond and one I am not willing to allow a dog to eat.


I do not, nor have I ever owned a horse, but I would love to. I can only imagine how peaceful it would be to sit outside on a porch drinking coffee while the sun comes up watching a couple horses in the pasture. 

I feel the same way you do as a non-owner, so I completely understand and agree. 

Horses live a long time, that's a lot of years to get attached. Way to long to not have emotional feelings for them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> She won't go into a hole. To each his own. But you would be perfectly OK with a dog you have loved for years being skinned and eaten after it dies? My horses are the same to me. I could never allow that to happen to one of my pets.
> 
> For those who have never been owned by a horse, I don't think you comprehend the intimate relationship between people and their horses. I like cows fine, but I have never interacted with a cow as I have a horse. It is a deep bond and one I am not willing to allow a dog to eat.


Thank you! This was everything I was thinking last night. I find so many similarities in the traits and personalities of dogs and horses. We have bred horses to be partners with us just as we have dogs.

The whole idea is revolting. 

I do find, as I get older, I'm having a moral qualms about eating any meat at all personally, but i'm still not feeding horse to my dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I swear my horse understands everything i say. The bond with any horse and owner is incredibly strong. You are trusting the 1500 pound animal with your life everyday. They are incredible animals very hard to explain but just to brush one is such a rewarding experience that is nothing like anything in this world. They are incredibly smart their intelligence is matched to a toddlers as like dogs and yes cows. Horses are still used for work by the Amish city police officers in carting in many countries and farm work. A few years ago I witnessed a Amish horse whole in Pennsylvania giving a ride to tourists on a very hot and busy day the horse collapsed right on in the street - very dangerous. The horse was lathered in sweat I jumped out of the car to help get the horse up
And luckily the family was safe. This horse was worked till it collapsed out. They are used much for sports all kinds - and many are taken full advantage of and they give their all to be driven into the ground by many not all. The thought of someone feeding horse meat to their dog because it is cheap or a wanting a different protein sources that just to say is what they do is just the same if a tiger rescuer wanted to feed pet dogs to their tigers because it cheaper. I would not condone anything that is for slaughtering horses and buying horse meat for a pet is one of them. Not to mention many horses are loaded with many steroids, drugs antiinflammatories, and your usual vaccines.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This article up put has some gruesome photos but not till the very end of the article and it described the cancers and health issues it causes in people eating horse meat as I can imagine animals do also as mAny horses are given many drugs/medications. Also information in the blacket market horse meat trade- very real
http://www.animalrecoverymission.org/operations/illegal-horse-slaughter/#top


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

If you can find clean animals that haven't been drugged, and a place that will process the horse for you - then it is fine to feed to the dogs and yes, can be much much cheaper than other types of meat. 

Of course there is the moral outrage that you will have to deal with.

I've owned horses (and a mule!) for most of my life. They are fantastic, intelligent and emotional animals that bond deeply with their people. But in my experience, that is true of several of our food animals. Pigs and goats especially. Even cattle have their moments.

Personally, I have no problem with horse slaughter. I have no problem eating horse meat myself. I have a pretty good disconnect between my pets and food - even when they are the same species. I've even sampled dog meat while traveling abroad. 

I don't know that the potential savings of feeding horse meat is worth the headache involved though.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> This article up put has some gruesome photos but not till the very end of the article and it described the cancers and health issues it causes in people eating horse meat as I can imagine animals do also as mAny horses are given many drugs/medications. Also information in the blacket market horse meat trade- very real
> Illegal Horse Slaughter | ARM Investigations


This is a very biased article that doesn't cite any sources to back up their claims...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > This article up put has some gruesome photos but not till the very end of the article and it described the cancers and health issues it causes in people eating horse meat as I can imagine animals do also as mAny horses are given many drugs/medications. Also information in the blacket market horse meat trade- very real
> ...


Yes and if I owned and bonded with chicken, pig, cow, can never eat goat or sheep or feed to my animals. I struggle with cows and pigs as they are incredibly smart and aware of what is going on. Soon they will be eliminated from my diet. 

Which one where it safe to eat a horse a 1500 pound animal treated with steroids, antibiotics vaccines to name a few. Or there is no blacks market trade for horse meat. Heck some people have their horses slaughtered for insurance purposes but that's another story. I'm sure anyone has doubt if the ongoings of illegal selling of horse meat are many articles. 
http://www.horsecollaborative.com/t...slaughter-operations-uncovered-in-wellington/


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes and if I owned and bonded with chicken, pig, cow, can never eat goat or sheep or feed to my animals. I struggle with cows and pigs as they are incredibly smart and aware of what is going on. Soon they will be eliminated from my diet.
> 
> Which one where it safe to eat a horse a 1500 pound animal treated with steroids, antibiotics vaccines to name a few. Or there is no blacks market trade for horse meat. Heck some people have their horses slaughtered for insurance purposes but that's another story. I'm sure anyone has doubt if the ongoings of illegal selling of horse meat are many articles.
> Three Black Market Horse Slaughter Operations Raided in Florida - Horse Collaborative


I'm having a little bit of trouble understanding this post.

I have no doubt that there is a black market horse trade. There is black market trade when anything in demand is made illegal. I also do not disagree with potential dangers of consuming horse meat due to the medications many horses are treated with. I would absolutely recommend if someone were to consume horse meat or feed it to their pets they seek clean sources of it.

I was merely pointing out that the original article you posted was incredibly biased and did not site sources. A skeptical reader would discount the points they were making due to the peta-esque sensationalism.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and if I owned and bonded with chicken, pig, cow, can never eat goat or sheep or feed to my animals. I struggle with cows and pigs as they are incredibly smart and aware of what is going on. Soon they will be eliminated from my diet.
> ...



Ok sure as my point was clear the first time. As I posted an article about black market trade of horse meat and the crap going on behind it. A story of horse owners personal experience. perhaps if she was widely know it would have more clout to some. You though in response were not clear as I got the impression because you denied the claim in the first place with no follow through. I then posted article how three farms were shutdown and owners in arrested in black market trade but yet you say I'm not clear. Puzzling.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

All I can say is - I was involved in horse rescue for many, many years. You will never convince me that horse slaughter is a positive thing. Those that want to eat horse meat, dog meat, etc. and feed it to their dogs. Go ahead. It's not like we are RL friends or EVER would be. 

I have no idea where one would find 'clean' horse meat in the US - unless the horse was never vaccinated, never treated for anything, and never dewormed. My 25 year old horse just got 8 vaccines in August. That was just 'some' of the vaccines she gets. Imagine that over 25 years. Plus she is on Prascend Pergolide tabs for Cushings Disease. Not to mention her current treatment with steroids, antibiotics and Phenylbutazone. Her meat could probably kill you and your little dog too. Just sayin'.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Ok sure as my point was clear the first time. As I posted an article about black market trade of horse meat and the crap going on behind it. A story of horse owners personal experience. perhaps if she was widely know it would have more clout to some. You though in response were not clear as I got the impression because you denied the claim in the first place with no follow through. I then posted article how three farms were shutdown and owners in arrested in black market trade but yet you say I'm not clear. Puzzling.


Go back and reread the post. It looks like it was hastily written, it sounds like a few words were actually missing from the text and the punctuation was off... 

Like this:

"Which one where it safe to eat a horse a 1500 pound animal treated with steroids, antibiotics vaccines to name a few. "

That's why I said I was having trouble with understanding the post. That's all I meant. Not picking on you. Just wanted to explain. 

I simply do not find the ARM article to be credible. They use sensationalism to elicit an emotional response, like with this: 

"When the horses are met with death, it is in a torturous manner where they are often butchered for their meat whilst they are still alive!" 

Sorry. I've witnessed and performed MANY slaughters of livestock in back yards, including on large 1000 + lb animals. "Torturous" and "butchered whilst still alive" just isn't how it's commonly done. 

It has nothing to do with clout as to why I question that article.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You mean my post where I said- which( "claim" -word missing) one( comma is missing) where to safe to eat a horse...... I'm not sure by hast texting and missing of a commas jumbled my message. Yes usually black market horse meat trade people are not your average person that takes the welfare and care in quality as others. I can't seem to understand that jumbling of a concept. I do not want to argue either. The articles itself gets my point across alone. Im kind of done with this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You missed an "n" too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dam phone and fat fingers- lol!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> This is a very biased article that doesn't cite any sources to back up their claims...


Loxahatchee animal cruelty case about goats, not horses | www.mypalmbeachpost.com

i can't say anything as to the accuracy of this article, but it does make different claims. 

I see horses as pets or work animals not food, but I do understand some of the points others have made.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If anyone who reads these articles or doubts of the black market horse trade exist should really talk to fellow horseman you would may surprised to know someone either happens to them or know of someone it happen to. Research articles many out there. First article click on blue button within web site. 

https://www.google.com/amp/www.ibti...sold-black-market-2145391?amp=1?client=safari

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-21335872


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think there is a misconception about the types of horses that wind up at auction. So here ya go. (Not that I expect it to change anyone's mind.) http://www.montanahorsesanctuary.org/abouthorseslaughter.html


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Interesting. I'd never considered Canada to be one of the "others" when it comes to production of particular meats, but we do have a single province that does consume it on the regular. There are about 5 horse meat processing plants in Canada, 3 being in Quebec and 2 being in Alberta. Because we do process it, it does fall under the jurisdiction of the Canadian Meat Council, so it's regulated. If you were close to Quebec or any European butcher blocks, chances are you could find quality horse meat here. I don't think most of our population knows about it though.

I will say that you will have great difficulty finding a place to get regulated horse meat produced for consumption, mainly because most people can't even fathom eating it, and secondly because it's difficult to come across without knowing a guy who knows a guy... you're probably better off continuing to look at other alternatives.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My thing is, that death separates the flesh from the soul. The animal is dead. How is it less respectful to make use of the flesh, than to let it rot and be eaten by worms, or to incinerate it -- do they even do that for a critter as big as a horse? So if you don't bury them, what do you do with your horse when it dies? 

I could not eat my dog that I bonded with. And I do not know that I could feed rabbits or chickens to myself or my dogs if I raised them and named them. If I was raised on a farm, eating hogs and beef cattle would be a way of life, and I probably wouldn't feel queasy about it. But for now, I will leave the idea of raising rabbits and chickens for dog food. I know I couldn't raise horses to be slaughtered for dog meat. 

But, if a friend had a horse that broke its leg, and they had to put down, and we knew someone who could process the meat into chunks or burger, yes, I could feed it to my dogs with no problem whatsoever. With no more problem than feeding them deer, beef, or chicken. 

I don't know if I would want to eat dog, or bear. I think herbivors make better meat sources than carnivores. They were eating horses when the people were starving after WWII. They eat horse in France. I could probably eat horse meat. It couldn't possibly taste as bad as deer meat. I wouldn't try turtle or gator or snake or dog or cat or bear. I would try sheep though. How much you wanna bet that the definition of lamb in dog food probably stretches to include old ewes and rams that are ready to put into the stew-pot. But it is also probably an excellent source of dog food if you could raise them yourself, and aren't squeemish about butchering them and feeding them to the dogs. 

Ah kibble, it's nasty, but you really do not have to think about it as all the little critters who go into it. 

As for being an animal advocate, well, then you should approve of horse and cow eating, and disprove of rabbit and chicken eating. Figure 800 pounds of meat, and one critter sacrificed, as opposed to a 4 pound rabbit or 8 pound chicken. I have to cringe at the thousands of chicken lives my dogs each year. If I was feeding beef or horse, it would probably be just a few. 

And rather than send those horses to mexico to be shipped to France to be slaughtered for feed, why not use that meat here in America to feed dogs? The horses are just as dead, whoever is eating them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The wild horses that the BLM have been trying to decimate for so many years, would not be full of hormones, vaccines or antibiotics.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Those wild mustangs the Blm also controls population with birth control not sure how it's given but I'm sure stallions have gotten doses to. Can't imagine that is healthy eating. Not sure what the health concerns are.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it's an emotional decision. Either you can do it or you can't. I think this is one of those things that people won't change their minds on. I've always been horse crazy, which is why I haven't posted on this thread up till now. I hoped it would go away. *S*


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have owned and ridden horses, absolutely loved them. I would never feed my own horse to my dogs. But I would mind buying horse meat that was from rounding up BLM horses that otherwise would waste away their lives in small corals as is happening now. I never ate my own chickens, nor did my dog eat them. But I do feed them chickens that I have never known. That's why I wish I could raise my own beef, but I would just train and turn them into pets and keep them forever.
In the European pet stores I have seen horse meat in the freezer sections. I don't have a problem with that. It isn't fair, just because it has a beautiful package, that you or the dogs shouldn't eat it. Most horses lead a better live than the average cow or chicken.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Those wild mustangs the Blm also controls population with birth control not sure how it's given but I'm sure stallions have gotten doses to. Can't imagine that is healthy eating. Not sure what the health concerns are.


Immunocontraception has been used in wildlife management for decades. There are no long term effects in the targeted animal nor does it negatively impact the food chain. 

Actually the same stuff is used in hogs destined for human consumption as a way to prevent boar taint as an alternative to castration.

The vaccinations are protein based and work by stimulating immune system response. 100% safe to eat.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So...when I had my goat herd I got all the livestock catalogs. The sections of antibiotic, hormone injections and other crap they sell to pump into your neighborhood beef herd is pretty nasty. I am not too convinced that someone's pet horse meat is that much more contaminated.

I spent half my life working with horses professionally, had one who was my soul mate. I euthanized him on the farm that I managed. It was a small farm in acreage though 30 horses, but burying a horse was not legal. Lots of bigger farms with land and privacy got away with it all the time but there was no way we could. So "the guy with the truck" came and once he was dead the farm owner took me away and wouldn't let me watch them haul his body into the trailer. They said he was going to a pet cemetary somewhere in NH. I am positive he went to the rendering plant. There was absolutely nothing I could do about it. I tried to donate his body to the teaching hospitals because he had such a mysterious disorder that was never accurately diagnosed. I thought maybe a necropsy would be interesting to them and maybe let them learn something that might help another horse one day. They wanted him, but they would only take him if he was alive. So, obviously that was the end of that. It haunted me for a long time that his remains were probably treated with so little care. No one wants to think of their loved one's remains being treated that way.

I was never able to slaughter a goat. And wasn't nearly as profitable as I could have been in goats because I always put their wellbeing first....fed useless animals for months waiting to find a good pet home to adopt them into. They didn't ask to be born into a life of servitude to me. The one who could not be bred again because the big buck accidentally mated her and she had a huge kid requiring an emergency c section....paid more than she was worth to save her life with an emergency surgery....but they looked in my eyes and asked for help when they were in trouble. How could I say she is only worth a bullet? Just as well I don't do that anymore because I suck at it. I mean I bred some really nice goats but I cared too much to make a good living.

I don't eat meat and haven't for most of my life. My dogs have to so they do. I could selectively butcher chickens that I raised. The old laying hens had names and personalities and I only ever killed one and it was a mercy killing because she was dying a slow death. But we raised a few clutches per year and butchered them all at 6 months. Only meat I have eaten in my adult life. Wish we could still do it and so wish I could raise healthy meat to feed my dogs instead of this factory farmed crap.

Pigs are incredibly intelligent and sentient and look how we treat them. Despite how I feel about horses I wish they hadn't closed the slaughterhouses in the US because now their journey is longer and more painful to the same end.

Bottom line for me is if you are going to buy a live horse then please research ahead of time and figure out how to do it humanely....it might have been some little girl's best friend and any animal no matter of anything else deserves to be handled respectfully and dispatched in the most pain and fear free way possible. We have intelligence and empathy so to do anything less is unacceptable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I have owned and ridden horses, absolutely loved them. I would never feed my own horse to my dogs. But I *would *mind buying horse meat that was from rounding up BLM horses that otherwise would waste away their lives in small corals as is happening now.


Can't edit this post anymore but I need to change it to *wouldn't*. :headbang:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been horse-crazy all my life, really. But I have never owned horses. I know from running the Tack Room, that horse owners view their critters the same as we view our dogs. Yes, they are stabled out in a barn, and live outside, but they talk to them, name them, ride them, buy supplies and supplements, feed, toys, medical equipment, reading material, etc. I know they love these animals -- they are not just a means to an end, or the critter that will pull the plow or the wagon. 

On the other hand, farm people often raise critters to be slaughtered for the table. They name those critters too. The 4-H kids name their beef cattle T-bone, and Rib Eye, and so forth, because from day one, they know that when this animal is at its prime, it will be sold or slaughtered. 

It is not just because we want the maximum pounds in the least time. But a young buck or doe tastes better than an old one, hands down. Also disease, and time will reduce the ability to use the animal for human consumption. So meat for humans is generally going to be critters raised to their prime, and then slaughtered. It is a fact of life if you eat meat. I do. 

Now dogs, they can eat rawhide. They do not need the best cuts. They will eat bones. In the wild, survival of the fittest, and the critters that start losing a step, are often the first to be hunted down and slaughtered. Wolves and other canines do not turn their noses up to elderly buck or doe at all. 

So letting your cows, goats, sheep, chickens, and horses, live a good life, giving milk, wool, eggs, work, etc, then, when the cow can no longer get up, the ewe is no longer having lambs, the chicken stops laying, the goat is showing its age, and the horse is either lame or failing. Trust me, there was no humanity in keeping the old, blind pony, with his hooves turning up, and unable to walk alive -- when I was a kid, I spent the night over a friend's house. Maybe they felt they were being kind to that critter. They were not. It would have been kinder to slaughter it and feed the meat to the dogs. 

And I agree, you would have to say, "come and take him away." and not watch them take the body, because there is just no easy way to move a dead critter of 1000+ pounds. Kind of like using chains to birth a calf -- maybe not what you were expecting. 

Maybe it is because so many farmers were so poor. They used everything. Everything but the squeal, when butchering a hog. I've pretty much never read in the books what they did with horses when they had to be put down. I've read that they had to shoot the horse or dog. I've read that they buried the dog. I have never read that they ate horse, though they ate just about everything else. Just seems like if they did have a dog, they would use that meat for the dog. I did read about a kid having a pony where they had to put braces on its legs. Died anyway. And the kid found pony later in the dump with the braces still on the legs. The idea of the body being dragged onto a truck and hauled to a dump, and left to decompose and be eaten by rats and other varmints, seems so much worse than butchering the animal and storing the meat for the dogs.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is one topic I kind of regret posting. I see many have strong feelings towards horses and view eating a horse the same way I would view eating a dog. There is no way if Rosko were to get hit by a car or break his neck I would feed him to the other dogs. So I can see where you're coming from. However, I have gotten some good ideas from this post so it hasn't been a waste. There are a couple dairy farms around me that I will be calling in the next say or so. I have already called a lot of the deer processors around here. As soon as it is cold enough around here for the scrap meat and organs to keep until I can pick them up they will have meat for me. As far as processing. Growing up poor as a child and everyone in my family hunting we slaughtered and cut plenty of animals so I will be doing that myself. Once again I don't want to do anything until it gets cold enough I can work without the meat spoiling.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Pigs are one of the most intelligent creatures on the planet, few people know that. Far more intelligent than dogs, or horses. Definitely regarded as the most intelligent domesticated animal. And in America, we treat them HORRIBLY in slaughter houses. Yet people appalled by canine or horse slaughter for consumption rarely flinch away from a piece of crispy bacon.

I have no problem with humane slaughter of horses, or even dogs, for consumption. I have pet rats that I love to death, and their cage is next to the snake cage where I feed rats to my snake. I am able to separate the two. I grew up riding a fat old Paint named Spuds, I love riding and love horses.

That being said, finding horse meat I would feel comfortable feeding is hard. You can't raise horses like cattle, and it's one of the reasons it's not farmed for consumption. You can't reasonably raise horses on a feed lot like you can cows. So most horses at slaughter houses were at one point pets/working animals. You can buy horses CHEAP at auction, and you can buy young, healthy horses CHEAP. Many horses sold at auction in America that are shipped to Mexico or Canada for slaughter are young, fat, healthy. Maybe they have a behavior problem that no one wants to deal with. Maybe they came up lame and no one wants to deal with rest and vet care. Maybe someone just didn't want them. Horses are a dime a dozen in many rural places. 

The problem with eating animals like that, they weren't meant for food. Therefor, their injection schedule was not regulated. Feed animals have very specific medications they're allowed to be given, and strict schedules between administration and slaughter, to make sure these medications don't end up in the food chain in large and dangerous quantities. 

I believe the local process plants here charge about 0.70 cents/lb to process cattle. I would imagine if you find one that does horses it would be comparable to processing a cow. If it's legal, just have to call around. Or if you can do it yourself and don't mind, go for it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Dog meat is still eaten in at least eleven countries. 

*Dogs are just another animal. Some cultures raise dogs to be eaten. There are tons of dogs in shelters. Some are old. Some have no training and are too much work. Maybe they have an illness or injury that no one wants to pay for. Basically they are dogs that no one wants. They are cheap. Just an idea. *

This is what I hear, when people ask, "Why not horses?"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can buy all the meat I want for less than $1/lb. I order duck wings and necks for right around $1/lb. Ground beef consisting of hearts, tongues, rib meat and proportional organ mixed in for 0.75/lb. Beef and pork necks for 0.40/lb. Lamb neck for 0.60/lb. Poultry from a local butcher for 0.25/lb except any duck and rabbit that I pay 0.50/lb for.

Performance Dog Raw Food - $2/lb for the complete diet, no work.

Why would I feed horse??


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You wouldn't (I wouldn't either). However, I don't get those kinds of prices for meat here. I'm very lucky if I can get something for .99/pound. That's my price point for meat because I can't get it cheaper than that. I can get chicken leg quarters on sale sometimes for .39/pound so I buy quite a bit when it hits because that's how I offset having to pay so much more for ANYTHING else I want to buy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Do we decide what animal we feel comfortable eating simply based on how smart they are? Birds can be very smart, ravens, parrots are up there with chimps in many intelligence tests. Yet we eat chickens and turkeys all the time. I've had some pretty smart chickens as pets. 

I don't think we should judge what animal we eat based on how intelligent they are, it doesn't break down well. Rather, we should all try to eat animals that were raised and slaughtered humanely. 

Or ethically hunt sustainable wildlife populations for food. 

Animals in this country are killed for no reason except over population, and that includes horses. If the animal is killed humanely, and the meat is good, from a purely ethical standpoint (not emotional) I see it as better to eat an animal that is dead anyway than to bury or incinerate it. 

This does not include animals loved and owned by people, that is a separate issue, and what a person does with the remains of a beloved pet is purely that person's decision. I'm an talking about animals that have no owner, including feral hogs and horses.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Muskeg said:


> Do we decide what animal we feel comfortable eating simply based on how smart they are? Birds can be very smart, ravens, parrots are up there with chimps in many intelligence tests. Yet we eat chickens and turkeys all the time. I've had some pretty smart chickens as pets.
> 
> I don't think we should judge what animal we eat based on how intelligent they are, it doesn't break down well. Rather, we should all try to eat animals that were raised and slaughtered humanely.
> 
> ...


Of course it shouldn't be based on intelligence. There are some really stupid dogs out there. I don't see you listing dogs as a meat source. Dogs are also overpopulated and those is shelters have been surrendered by their owners. They are no ones pets, at least not any more. So those are open for slaughter, if killed humanely?

Most horses in the kill pens were once someone's pet. They were discarded by their owners. That is why they are no longer owned. I fail to see the difference. These horses were not raised to be meat. Horse slaughter is not humane. I posted a link, previously.

I hear there are lots of cats available - many feral. Perhaps that is an option for some of y'all.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Back in the 1960's my family's main source of protein was horse meat. I grew up in the Netherlands, and nobody ever batted an eye. We were poor, it was cheap. As it was, my mom would cook a roast once a week, and most night the kids would just get just a taste of meat, and gravy over potatoes (dad and brother got meat). Now, I wouldn't even consider it, and couldn't feed it to my dogs either.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i would eat a horse burger. i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't see it as any different than feeding your dog random roadkill. If it's a $30 horse, there's something seriously wrong with it.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know. Except I would NEVER eat a pet, or advocate for people eating their own pets. 

But, then, OK, so an animal that was once a pet should never be killed and eaten, but being killed is OK? Because we do kill dogs in shelters. And horses are killed, including feral horses on BLM land.

Cats? Not enough meat, I mean, it's just not practical. We do freeze them and send them off to high school biology classes for dissection... is that better than eating them? 

I'm trying to get at the fact there is no hard and fast rule here. We can't say one species or breed is off limits because we think they are cute pets, while another is not because it's not a pet. I've seen some really nice pet cows. Researchers bred a "pet line" of fur-farm foxes in Russia. 

It's not just a cut and dry deal. 

If you only eat animals you either raised yourself, or hunted yourself (legally and sustainably), then much respect. 

But it is almost impossible to "rank" one animal species or type as better than another and therefore off-limits for eating based on intelligence, or the intrinsic merits of that animal as a pet or otherwise.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Everyone draws their lines somewhere. 

I draw my hard line at endangered and keystone species. 

I have a preference is for environmentally sustainable meats that are humanely raised and slaughtered. I try to make this the bulk of my diet but sometimes I get a craving that only a Big Mac will fill. 

So that means, I won't eat shark fin soup, but do not find horse meat or even dog meat for that matter to be morally offensive. And I have lived with and loved both species. Of course I wouldn't eat my own but I'm cool with the idea of consuming them in the general sense.

There are millions of people on this planet who are as morally outraged about the idea of eating beef as "we" are about eating dogs and horses. Millions of people who find horse to be a culturally important food. And still more who don't think we should eat any meat at all.

Different cultures. Different values. 

I'm not able to say my culture is right and yours is wrong. So I try to respect other people's meat choices as much as I can.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Muskeg said:


> I don't know. Except I would NEVER eat a pet, or advocate for people eating their own pets.
> 
> *But, then, OK, so an animal that was once a pet should never be killed and eaten, but being killed is OK? Because we do kill dogs in shelters. And horses are killed, including feral horses on BLM land.*
> 
> ...


So you are saying that dogs killed in shelters 'should' be eaten, because otherwise they are only killed? More and more shelters are striving to become no-kill and at least adopt out every 'adoptable' dog. There are people who adopt shelter dogs and rescues who pull them. Likewise, there are horses at auction that are purchased by individuals and purchased by rescues. There are caring people who try very hard to keep dogs and horses from being killed. I sponsor a mule that was pulled from the kill pen. Let's see - would I rather enjoy spending time with her, or eat her? Don't even get me started on BLM horses. I have loved quite a few of those too. Some of the most awesome horses I have ever met.

I am not talking about animals being too cute to eat. I am talking about animals that are raised as food and those that are not. I own two adorable rabbits. They are pets. I understand that there are farms that raise rabbits as food and many people eat or feed rabbit. In the US, horses and dogs are NOT raised to be eaten. The thought of eating either sickens me.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

If you think I am arguing that people should be eating shelter dogs, you miss my point entirely.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Muskeg said:


> If you think I am arguing that people should be eating shelter dogs, you miss my point entirely.


I was being facetious, but based my response on this statement. 

*"But, then, OK, so an animal that was once a pet should never be killed and eaten, but being killed is OK? Because we do kill dogs in shelters. And horses are killed, including feral horses on BLM land."


*


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Setting the moral, ethical dilemma aside... let's look at the math.

Processing costs have to be factored into the equation.

The local (family owned/operated) processor I have used charges a flat $50.00 per animal for harvest, plus $0.46 - $0.70 per pound for processing depending on the type of animal, which is based off of the _hanging _weight - the entire weight before cutting. I think some animals incur an additional hide disposal charge, and some other things I'm probably forgetting, but let's leave that aside.

So, the $50.00 animal seems like a good value. Hypothetically, let's say this animal weighs 1,600 lbs live with a hanging weight of 1,000 lbs for round numbers.

But! You have to add in $50.00 plus $700.00 (let's assume beef processing rates), so you end up paying $800.00 plus potential additional packaging/wrap, and it is your responsibility to bring that animal to the processor (otherwise, factor in an additional trailering fee).

Best case scenario, assuming you handle all transportation of the 1,600 lb live animal, you are looking at $0.80/lb direct cost. If it costs you $100.00 to get the animal to the processor, your cost goes up to $.90/lb, and so on. Maybe $0.80 or $0.90 per pound is worth the hassle for some? But that is certainly not a super bargain basement price for dog food.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WIBackpacker said:


> Setting the moral, ethical dilemma aside... let's look at the math.
> 
> Processing costs have to be factored into the equation.
> 
> ...


It depends where you are. Here at WalMart, which is about the cheapest you can get meat, you are going to pay $1/pound for the lowest cuts of chicken. Pork and Beef, are higher. Chicken organ meat is higher. Unless you can find a bulk source that will sell you organ meat and other meat you are going to spend a lot more for it. Then too, this chicken you get for WalMart is coming from God knows where. And is loaded with up to 10% broth. What is in this broth??? I would feel less concerned with feeding a pet horse that was slaughtered because of a broken limb, than the cheap chicken that you can get from WalMart. So, what to do? We go with "organic" chicken? Which is chicken with a pretty name behind it -- all chickens are organic. But I suppose that means they did not have some medicines or pesticides or hormones added, I hope. And then we want "Free range" More $$. So, bottom basement prices are out the window anyway if we don't want the chicken loaded down with broth and coming out of China. 

You might be a lot better harvesting a deer or two, hanging them yourself, skinning them, and cubing or grinding the meat. The hunting license and deer tag(s) would be your cost, and if you have land, then you probably do not need those. 'Course better be sure of the regulations. No one in the county has more power than the game warden. Without a warrant, he can come into your home and ask to see the contents of your freezer.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> It depends where you are. Here at WalMart, which is about the cheapest you can get meat, you are going to pay $1/pound for the lowest cuts of chicken. Pork and Beef, are higher. Chicken organ meat is higher. Unless you can find a bulk source that will sell you organ meat and other meat you are going to spend a lot more for it. Then too, this chicken you get for WalMart is coming from God knows where. And is loaded with up to 10% broth. What is in this broth??? I would feel less concerned with feeding a pet horse that was slaughtered because of a broken limb, than the cheap chicken that you can get from WalMart. So, what to do? We go with "organic" chicken? Which is chicken with a pretty name behind it -- all chickens are organic. But I suppose that means they did not have some medicines or pesticides or hormones added, I hope. And then we want "Free range" More $$. So, bottom basement prices are out the window anyway if we don't want the chicken loaded down with broth and coming out of China.
> 
> You might be a lot better harvesting a deer or two, hanging them yourself, skinning them, and cubing or grinding the meat. The hunting license and deer tag(s) would be your cost, and if you have land, then you probably do not need those. 'Course better be sure of the regulations. No one in the county has more power than the game warden. Without a warrant, he can come into your home and ask to see the contents of your freezer.


I agree with a lot of what you posted, I think I'm going to start a spin-off thread later this week when I have more time. Not about horses, but about the big picture.

I also take issue with some aspects of modern meat production, and I'm not attempting to deter anyone from researching and delving into whole-animal processing and consumption. I just wanted to put some math out there, since this is something I have personal experience with... and I like looking at realistic numbers, maybe it's just the way my brain works. To be continued.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The last time I bought a cow, it was 250, flat fee for processing 1/2. So 500 for full cow. That with a live weight of about 1400 lbs. 

So it really does depend. 

Now the OP stated that she would be comfortable and capable with doing it herself. Which in turn very very significantly reduces cost.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

$250 for half a cow would be great, if I had a freezer -- one of those stand alone jobbies. That would be the way to go. What would that be figure? 500 Pounds? 600? How much do you lose in bone, hide, hooves and that which you don't normally eat, but the dog would?

600 pounds of beef would feed me and the dogs for a month or more. It would be cheaper than dog food. There are meat lockers, but not sure what the rent on that would be. 

Wait, you still have to buy the critter. We can pick up a calf for a buck a pound and finish them ourselves. So about $800. So, $1300 plus hay for a couple of months brings us back to 2$/pound more or less, when you factor in transportation and other costs.

And, if I feed it and water it, I will probably name it, and.... we're back to square 1.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> $250 for half a cow would be great, if I had a freezer -- one of those stand alone jobbies. That would be the way to go. What would that be figure? 500 Pounds? 600? How much do you lose in bone, hide, hooves and that which you don't normally eat, but the dog would?
> 
> 600 pounds of beef would feed me and the dogs for a month or more. It would be cheaper than dog food. There are meat lockers, but not sure what the rent on that would be.
> 
> ...


.... exactly. We bought one whole beef this summer and split it three ways (my household plus both of our parents' households). 

The best part of this arrangement is that while we took 1/3 of the desirable human cuts, for no additional cost we took 100% of the "undesirable" organs, trim, and bones. Huge win for the dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

All this horse talk had me googling about them. Unrelated to consuming them, I wondered if it was considered cruel to ride them and low and behold there are groups out there that would like to see the practice stopped. I'm not against riding them, my kids are both learning, but I have seen some instances with a smaller horse and a very large human or one packing lot of gear and it crossed my mind, is that ok? how do you calculate an allowable weight?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nigel said:


> All this horse talk had me googling about them. Unrelated to consuming them, I wondered if it was considered cruel to ride them and low and behold there are groups out there that would like to see the practice stopped. I'm not against riding them, my kids are both learning, but I have seen some instances with a smaller horse and a very large human or one packing lot of gear and it crossed my mind, is that ok? how do you calculate an allowable weight?


Horses can without stress carry 15 to 20% of their weight anything over 25% of their body weight they would be stressed. This includes there saddles. English and dressage saddles are pretty light. Western saddles I know can 30lbs and up. People can definately ride a horse and be cruel about it. Is why important to be a good rider and not get in their way by bopping around on their back and pulling the reins, not letting them work up to being fit - doing to much at once can cause injuries so forth. Horses are athletes riding the right way keeps them fit keeps them balanced- physically and mentally. It is also a bonding experience with horse and rider - horse learns to trust you builds confidence and become good partners- very much like training a dog. Because of their strong bonds formed with many humans by training, riding and caring for these magnificent animals saves many horses -in many cultures -from being on our dinner table.

Some videos amazing how willing and these strong animals are and talented. 
http://youtu.be/m27QcPJSQCc


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> > All this horse talk had me googling about them. Unrelated to consuming them, I wondered if it was considered cruel to ride them and low and behold there are groups out there that would like to see the practice stopped. I'm not against riding them, my kids are both learning, but I have seen some instances with a smaller horse and a very large human or one packing lot of gear and it crossed my mind, is that ok? how do you calculate an allowable weight?
> ...


http://youtu.be/7e7zTKvfokg

http://youtu.be/gJywwQ7qxlg


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Horses can without stress carry 15 to 20% of their weight anything over 25% of their body weight they would be stressed. This includes there saddles. English and dressage saddles are pretty light. Western saddles I know can 30lbs and up. People can definately ride a horse and be cruel about it. Is why important to be a good rider and not get in their way by bopping around on their back and pulling the reins, not letting them work up to being fit - doing to much at once can cause injuries so forth. Horses are athletes riding the right way keeps them fit keeps them balanced- physically and mentally. It is also a bonding experience with horse and rider - horse learns to trust you builds confidence and become good partners- very much like training a dog. Because of their strong bonds formed with many humans by training, riding and caring for these magnificent animals saves many horses -in many cultures -from being on our dinner table.
> 
> Some videos amazing how willing and these strong animals are and talented.
> http://youtu.be/m27QcPJSQCc


This is what I was looking for, nice videos too, the horses appeared to be working happily with their person, thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nigel- sure! Not sure where you live, but if your kids are into horses, the Equine Affair is a once a year event that makes for a great family outing. The event is in Massachusetts and Ohio. The Equine Affair has a show called Fantasia - (from the videos I posted) amazing to see live. 
http://equineaffaire.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As for people who want the practice stopped, there are people out there that think training a dog to potty outside and to sit when you tell them to is cruel, and should be stopped. 

But yeah, one can be cruel in how they ride a horse. A big person on a pony is not good. But letting yourself bounce around in the saddle, or go over jumps sloppily, have loose equipment that rubs, not grooming them properly, not cooling them out after hard riding, letting them eat too much grass, and so on and so forth. 

And, horses are a herd animal, kind of like dogs are a pack animal. Putting a horse in a stall and leaving them for days on end with no other critters. Even a goat is company for a horse. They shouldn't be kept single.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Jenny720 said:


> Nigel- sure! Not sure where you live, but if your kids are into horses, the Equine Affair is a once a year event that makes for a great family outing. The event is in Massachusetts and Ohio. The Equine Affair has a show called Fantasia - (from the videos I posted) amazing to see live.
> North America's Premier Equestrian Exposition - Equine Affiare


That looks like it would be a fun event to attend, but we are out in Washington state. Maybe they have similar events out west? I will have to look into that.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I have not read all the replies, but as someone who has been involved with horses for over twenty years I thought I would inject my input.

Horses are my passion, my life. I still get teary eyed over my childhood horse who was the most wonderful horse I could ever imagine or hope for. They are stoic animals that literally give light to anyone's life that has the pleasure of being able to experience them. 

While I could, and would never personally eat a horse or supply horse meat to my dogs, I certainly can see why others would. Horses are EXPENSIVE, and I don't mean the purchase price either. I easily spent $600 a month on my horse between high quality hay, grain, regular farrier care, routine vet care, worming, supplements, board and also the gas and wear and tear on my vehicle to go out there every day to take care of him. This is for one horse, and the price is the same whether you have a champion Warmblood or an aged nag sitting in the pasture. Let alone if something serious happens and you need an emergency vet call, you think dogs are expensive? Then if you are interested in showing, or even something low key as going trail riding somewhere out of town that is even more added expenses.

You do not have to be rich to own a horse, but there are many things you will have to budget and sacrifice to make it happen (I did). Just like dogs, there is a severe overpopulation of horses due to negligence and backyard breeding. As a result there are many, many animals that are mostly untrained and/or conformationally defunct. There simply is not enough people or resources to look after these animals, much like the similarly horrible fate that shelter dogs face due to overpopulation these horses also face either starving to death in a pasture or being bid on for the slaughterhouse. I hate to say it but it is a necessary evil. You can get horses free all day, and not just old diseased ones. 

Other than the intimate bond that people share with horses, they are essentially not much different from a cow, hog, or chicken that while people do not look forward to slaughtering them they do. And then eat them, but meanwhile knowing they kept the animals quality of life as best as possible. 

My thing is that I would rather have an animal humanely euthanized than suffer. If they can bring a benefit to nourishing other animals/people, that is only an added benefit albeit a rather sad one but that is how life goes.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I am like you. I've had horses all my life, bought the first and greatest of all of them with my babysitting money. But if horses are euthanized by a vet they cannot be used for food because of drug residue. My first and best of my horses lived to be 40 years old- still sound and shiny as a Hershy bar (her canter was like she was missing on one cylinder but hey). When she died of heart failure I had her dragged off into the woods and covered her with flowers. I built a little fence around her body so the coyotes would not drag away her bones. Why? Because when I kick the bucket, I want to be buried with her bones. But the woods overgrew and I could not find the place. But a forest fire revealed them to me. I have them in a box in the garage :smile2:

Selling horses for slaughter, now outlawed in this country but its been said I'm sure, they are sold at auctions by killer buyers and shipped to Mexico and Canada and killed there. I'm fairly certain the Mexican slaughter houses are not too humane.

Heck no I would not buy horse meat for my dog, although I did feed Tamar to the coyotes and buzzards. Nothing;s wasted in nature.


----------

